# Pigeon Found and seems to be adopting me



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

On thursday of last week a pigeon [pictured] walked across the street to me and has been here ever since. At the time we met it was very adamant that it be with me that it nearly followed me into the house and to my backyard. It flew at me a few times and made me scream, I didn't know what it was doing. I'm new to bird care, I have 2 cats. 

At first I allowed it free reign on our screened in back porch but it made such a huge mess pooping all over. I put it back outside since it wouldn't go on its own. It seems to itch a lot and bite at itself a lot which makes me think it has fleas or something like that. It also preens a lot like it might be molting. 

it began to fly at me kind of aggressively this afternoon so I fully removed it from the porch. it then began to fly to and hang off of our window screens and hung out on the roof trying to get inside. I think this was someone's pet because it would land on my hand when it was clam. It also when it was on the porch roosted on the windowsill by my kitchen when I was cooking. 

It also seems to poop a lot everywhere. I've tried to contact some racer/homer club members. 

I do not know what behaviors are normal for pigeons. I've attached a pic of it.

I am waiting to hear back from a local wildlife refuge about what to do with the bird. It does at night seem sad. 

I've fed it grains and grit.

I'm not sure where to go from here. any tips?

Thank you,
Tammy K


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tammy...where do you live?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never seen a black feral where I'm from, they always look so striking. If you let Charis know where you are, there may be members nearby who can help you. One pigeon on it's own isn't safe and considering how this one is acting, you're right, it's probably a pet.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

It really doesnt look like a homer but it really doesnt look like a feral either. Dont worry it wont hurt you but it may have lice.


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I live in Winter springs, fl near Orlando


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been handling it with gloves and cleaned my porch meticulosly and treated it forfleas and lice with diotamacious earth it's natural and harmless. The pigeon is in my garage in a crate right now. I took it out to flyand bath this morning. On my way back to do it again. I was going to call my vet and see if they work with birds

any tips for treating lice?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...Please keep the Pigeon inside. No more free-flying outdoors for the time-being.

You should keep your pal in a conditioned space. No baths, please. If you bathe, then dry her/him 75% with a hairdryer set on low.

Keep him/her inside. *If wildlife rescue calls back..please IGNORE the phone call *and do NOT turn the Pigeon over to them....they will kill her.

This Pigeon was someone's pet/companion...or could be a very, very human-bonded Homer, too (although no band on the leg is unusual). But...she/he *is* HUMAN-bonded thus it feels at home and secure with humans. He/she has, for the time being...chosen YOU. Either he escaped or was abandoned by his previous owner.

She/he cannot survive outdoors in a Feral world...lucky to still be alive now and very lucky to have found you.

Please just find a box or crate or carrier and put some towel down with some paper towel over it. Keep him/her in there. Keep in a fairly warm/conditioned room...at least 65 degrees F. If you cannot do this, then put an electric heating pad under one layer of towel and put it in the bottom of her/his enclosure/box, set the pad on low, and cover the box 3/4 with a towel or sheet so the heat stays in but there's some air circulating. Indeedy if he gets too antsy, give him some "porch" time to spread his wings a bit...certainly no need to keep him/her in a box all day. Be sure when inside she/he is safe from your kitties...double-check this at all times.

Honestly..the 'itching' might just be preening and have nothing to do with bugs. But if you wish...Just buy some flea powder and dust him with it, making absolutely sure you cover the eyes and cere (nostrils). Any lice will die instantly and fall off.

Thank you for caring. You have done well so far. While you don't have to keep her/him forever...for the time being she/he has found you and you should understand that he cannot survive outside and is incredibly fortunate to have done so, so far. So, for now...you are her/his buddy and you need to help the Pigeon along and keep him safe.

Is there any sign of injury ?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's a list of Pigeon-friendly vets and facilities in CO (scroll down the page). Do remember, she's NOT a Feral, so any wildcare sorta facility is NOT the place to bring a lost domestic Pigeon.....

http://www.pigeonangels.com/t95-matilda-s-list-united-states-a-k


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You probably don't need to wear gloves so long as you wash your hands before and after handling the birds. You are much more likely to contract diseases from other mammals like your cats than you are from a bird because of the high body temperature of birds.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

In other words, any critters on the pigeon won't like you because you're too cold.


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't actually bath it it went into a puddle of water and seemed to clean itself. It poops a lot while walking etc [is that normal?]. poops seem both loose and firm not sure why. so I need to keep it off of the carpeted porch for now. I will treat it with the diatomaceous earth since it is safer and chemical free food grade. A link about it: 

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/zoonoses/PijZoonosRskAZ.html 

I've been monitoring its outside time not leaving it unattended. We have hawks here. It has spent considerable time in the carrier today. 

If it stays we will really need to figure out how to care for it and have it cohabit with the cats. I've never had a bird. Lots of learning to do! 

Thank you for your help, please keep sending ideas and if anyone lives close to me on the forums do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

also: I have been in touch with a national racer association about the bird since it seems to look like this kind but surely not the same value: http://www.pigeonracer.com/Black-Diamonds,name,100768,auction_id,auction_details 

they've been a great resource too.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes...I mean, from your photo it may well be a Homer...but it is a little unusual for a homer to be so comfortable with human handling and such. Which is why I think it may be a Homer baby which someone decided to raise as a pet/companion as opposed to a racer.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

hello there, well i live in ocala which is about 1 hour from orlando. he is a pretty looking fellow. can you get a few more pic's of him? keep me in mind on what you deside to do, i may have a place for him as i am looking for another male bird. and he's black i like that.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Make sure that you're using food grade diatomaceous earth so that it's safe for the bird. 

What color are the poops?


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

yes will be using food grade diatomaceous earth. but will need to look up how to handle the bird to do it. seems like a 2 person job. 

poops today were more solid all green and white and fewer. I'm thinking it hadn't had much consistency in its diet until now. I've added rice, green peas, popcorn, and ground flax seed to the barley, quinoa, and grit. I'm using a towel wrapped in a pee pad to collect the poop and it is working beautifully. 

if you can send me a video link to how to put powder on a bird or any other helpful tips that would be awesome. It's also pretty dirty and doesn't seem to bath itself much. any tips here? 

Horseart4u: I am not certain it is a boy I appreciate the offer to take him/her in. We are teetering on keeping him. I will certainly keep you in mind should we decide otherwise.


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

It seems the pigeon decided it didn't want to stick around. It flew to my roof and disappeared. No Hawks in sight today. It must have decided it didn't like being caged up. If it comes back I will let you know. Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I dunno what the sad face is about, really. The suggestion was to not allow him/her outside ad she/he is domesticated...and you decided to ignore it. 

So, now there's a human bonded Pigeon once again out in the Feral world...

I wish him luck, and I do hope he finds a safe place. Maybe she will manage to make it back, or find another caring human.

But really.......you come here for advice, then do your own thing anyway....so again, the sad-face thing is a bit...y'know ?....


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

*My Apologies*

Jaye, 

I understand your passion for the pigeon but I do not appreciate the notion that I did not do my best to care for him/her. If I didn't care I would not have spent nearly a week caring for it, and very near adopting it. I tried to find a bird cage so I could keep it safe and enclosed. I just needed more time. I have cats and I can't afford for them to have lice or fleas so the pigeon had to stay crated until I could treat it. 

I indeed have the right to feel saddened that the pigeon chose to fly away. I did the best I could with resources that I have. It may well have been a homing pigeon or it may not have liked being kept in a cat carrier for hours on end, I don't know. What I do know is that not many lay-people would have even attempted to offer help to a pigeon especially one that flew at you. I had the commonsense to recognize it was not a wild pigeon and took it in, even for only 5 days.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

That's very sad.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

anordinarygirl said:


> Jaye,
> 
> I understand your passion for the pigeon but I do not appreciate the notion that I did not do my best to care for him/her. If I didn't care I would not have spent nearly a week caring for it, and very near adopting it. I tried to find a bird cage so I could keep it safe and enclosed. I just needed more time. I have cats and I can't afford for them to have lice or fleas so the pigeon had to stay crated until I could treat it.
> 
> I indeed have the right to feel saddened that the pigeon chose to fly away. I did the best I could with resources that I have. It may well have been a homing pigeon or it may not have liked being kept in a cat carrier for hours on end, I don't know. What I do know is that not many lay-people would have even attempted to offer help to a pigeon especially one that flew at you. I had the commonsense to recognize it was not a wild pigeon and took it in, even for only 5 days.


While I agree that if you didnt care you wouldnt have spent the time or even have asked for any tips, however I also agree with Jaye, Tips were given and you chose to ignore & do your own thing anyway.
No one said you didnt care, but perhaps if you'd followed the advice, both you and the bird would have been better off.
Birds dont nessessarily like being kept enclosed, but sometimes it is nessessary for their own safety, and incidently, your cats had no worries about catching anything from a pigeon as pigeon lice can only live on a pigeon.
The bird however was in more danger from them, as cats carry bacteria in their saliva & paws that even the slighest amount getting into a birds system can be lethal.


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Well this has become a very unwelcome space. Rather righteous I must say considering there is other advice given to me by other pigeon handlers/stewards who have said everything I have done has been fine. You speak as if I am like the man in Ohio who released his endangered wild animals and ended up causing their collective demise. 

The pigeon has returned but I will not be returning here for anymore advice or lashings from you.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

K guys, I've been noticing a pattern lately on this forum. Someone new shows up who doesn't have husbandry experience and may have bird fears but want to try and learn what to do to help a bird. People tell them what they need to do and everything is fine until they make a rookie mistake. (And EVERYONE makes a rookie mistake at some point.) Then we scream at them and they leave and who knows if they find good advice for helping the bird. 

I agree that in this case she should not have let the bird out, but I've also seen people even on this site give the advice to feed a lost homer and then release it to see if it goes home. She easily could have read that elsewhere here, released it, and then realized the problem. Anyways, I feel we could have dealt with it better as a group since she doesn't know/like birds. 

I've seen this happen here quite a lot in the last 3 or 4 months in particular. For a while it kept being blamed on Sky Tex for people running away, but I think the problem is bigger than that especially since it keeps recurring without him here. 

I just hope this doesn't continue or what has been a great reference site to many people could dwindle and bicker constantly like many of the other pigeon/dove groups out there. I've been on larger forums when they died.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

While I'm not on the forum enough to comment on the validity of your complaint, I would suggest that this particular person is incredibly self-righteous for someone who was seeking advice. Overall, I think Jaye and Quazar were reasonably diplomatic in their honesty.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> While I'm not on the forum enough to comment on the validity of your complaint, I would suggest that this particular person is incredibly self-righteous for someone who was seeking advice. Overall, I think Jaye and Quazar were reasonably diplomatic in their honesty.


It just seems like a lot of people come for advice and then run off lately after people get growly with them. *shrugs* Maybe that's just how it is and people don't want responsibility and just want to feel good about "trying" to help an animal without really doing much. Or maybe we're too pushy/grumpy/accusational as a group. I'm just concerned because this might be becoming a pattern and I've seen other favorite forums die in the past when new members stopped wanting to participate.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't believe honesty should be sacrificed for political correctness, particularly when to do so robs an individual of a valuable lesson (whether they choose to listen or not).


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> I don't believe honestly should be sacrificed for political correctness, particularly when to do so robs an individual of a valuable lesson (whether they choose to listen or not).


I just feel like people accuse more than teach. A lesson can be taught and retain it's truth and value without attacking someone. The OP got the feeling that the general consensus was that they didn't give a **** about the bird. This tuned them out to any lessons.

Edit: lol, didn't realize that the word for poo would be censored here. *Facepalm* Now it looks like I'm really cussing like a sailor


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Maybe we should get a little perspective here? Sound advice to keep the bird confined was given, but the poster did not follow that advice. That, and only that, was addressed, Nobody said or inferred that the poster didn't give a <whatever> about the bird. Of course, reacting to what we think we 'know somebody meant', rather than responding to what they said, is not uncommon (I've certainly done it sometimes).

That said, a wider issue has been raised. OK, I know this is going 'off topic'  but the poster has gone off 'in a huff' so the thread is now effectively redundant. 

I'm not sure about your comments, Libis ... there's been a couple of members in recent months against whom action has been taken after newer people left PT, stating offensive remarks by said members as their reason. In both cases, these members have a 'history', let's say. I'm not aware of any other instances of people 'running away' due to offensive posts by other members, but please feel free to point them out to us by PM or email. If people _are_ leaving because of nastiness, rather than just because they've got the advice they came for and see no need to stay, then we _do_ have a problem! 

Anyway, if this needs further open discussion and input, I suggest it's done in a dedicated thread on 'General Discussions' or 'Small Talk'.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

anordinarygirl said:


> Well this has become a very unwelcome space. Rather righteous I must say considering there is other advice given to me by other pigeon handlers/stewards who have said everything I have done has been fine. You speak as if I am like the man in Ohio who released his endangered wild animals and ended up causing their collective demise.
> 
> The pigeon has returned but I will not be returning here for anymore advice or lashings from you.


Firstly, no one is giving you "lashings". It is more in annoyance that you ask for help then ignore advice.
You have been given advice here, and obviously other places and chosen to take your advice from elsewhere, that is fair enough.
The thing you have got to realise is that advice from your "pigeon handlers/stewards" could possibly be correct - IF the bird was in fact a banded homer or racer. 
If it was someones pet, or indeed a young feral who has not yet learned to survive in the world, then the advice was WRONG.
Everyone makes mistakes. 
Everyone can choose to act or reject advice they recieve, which may or may not be correct.
Most people if recieving conflicting advice would "discuss" the pros and cons of both sets 
The advice given to you here to keep the bird confined was in the best interest of the bird whichever scenario was the case.
The people on this forum have years of experiance in both rescue ferals and trained birds. 
Pigeons (whether feral or racer) are flock birds, and when out alone are sitting targets for predators as they take their "escape" cues from other pigeons around them. 
In our opinions, the fact that this bird sought out human contact is proof that it was human bonded or was in need of help, and should not have been let out alone.

Glad to hear he is back - now, whether you come back here for advice or not, please, contain the bird for its own safety. Do not let it have free flight outside on its own as I and others have said, a single bird whether healthy or otherwise, is a target for predators.



Libis said:


> I just feel like people accuse more than teach. A lesson can be taught and retain it's truth and value without attacking someone. The OP got the feeling that the general consensus was that they didn't give a **** about the bird. This tuned them out to any lessons.


While I agree with you, at the same time it is very frustrating when advice is given and not taken or even reasons discussed.
Everyone has their own way of reading things and I really dont see anyone attacking the OP, just pointing out the obvious. 
The thing that gets me is as I mentioned above, if other conflicting advice is given, then most people would discuss it and not just dismiss it. 
If however the advice followed is going to "fit in" better with how the poster is actually wanting the outcome to turn out, then that option will normally take precedence whether right or wrong. If wrong, no amount of justification for their action can change that if they have not discussed it, and they should be prepared to take critiscism for this.
I do think the original poster realised they had possibly made the wrong choice (hence the  ) but sadly at no point in the posts was it mentioned that they had already been given other advice, untill AFTER the bird had gone, hence the reaction from other members.


----------



## anordinarygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

*Libis is right on the nose, listen to them*

This is the last time I will post. 

Libis is correct about opportunities to educate those who have limited exposure to caring for birds. People in groups have a bad habit of thinking the worst of a person or situation rather than the positive in it. Many of you here demonstrate a superiority over another person whom you have no idea of their background. Thereby creating a hostile environment which is unhealthy and creates a very closed, cliquish network that is unwilling to be open to newcomers and destined to die out without new members. This is not a community, communities are more inclusive, accepting and forgiving. 

People make mistakes. If you think you've never made a mistake when you learned to care for your pigeons then I guess you aren't human. Luckily for me I have enough experience with animals to know more than the average person and the ability to find information through my own resources that I will be turning to for further advice. You need not worry about my ability to care for the pigeon. 

my best advice for all of you is to examine what is causing you to exert negativity on new members and take opposite action to what you might normally do. Taking perspective in life is necessary but in order to do that you need to see what filters you have up that are clouding your vision and remove them. Learn to be more open. 

If your first instinct is to be offended/angered by and automatically reject the notion of thinking and acting through positivity first then you are not ready to teach others and have them value what you have to say. Respect for others goes a long way.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

anordinarygirl said:


> If your first instinct is to be offended/angered by and automatically reject the notion of thinking and acting through positivity first then you are not ready to teach others and have them value what you have to say. Respect for others goes a long way.


I think, Doctor, in view of your own reactions on here the appropriate response may be "Physician, heal Thyself" 

Nonetheless, in the interests of openness, I reiterate:



> If people are leaving because of nastiness, rather than just because they've got the advice they came for and see no need to stay, then we do have a problem!
> 
> Anyway, if this needs further open discussion and input, I suggest it's done in a dedicated thread on 'General Discussions' or 'Small Talk'


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Glad to hear he is back - now, whether you come back here for advice or not, please, contain the bird for its own safety.


If I had of been in this situation, unless I had as many experts giving good advice elsewhere then I would come back and put personal feelings aside - for the Pigeons sake. It is great that he is back.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Anordinarygirl, please dont judge everyone who is on this website by a few narrowminded people. You sound like a caring person who did more than most people would have.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

anordinarygirl said:


> This is the last time I will post.
> 
> Libis is correct about opportunities to educate those who have limited exposure to caring for birds. People in groups have a bad habit of thinking the worst of a person or situation rather than the positive in it. Many of you here demonstrate a superiority over another person whom you have no idea of their background. Thereby creating a hostile environment which is unhealthy and creates a very closed, cliquish network that is unwilling to be open to newcomers and destined to die out without new members. This is not a community, communities are more inclusive, accepting and forgiving.
> 
> ...


This is really starting to diverse away from the original post, so this is the last time I will add a reply for you to seriously think about.
When anyone here responds to a plea about a rescued bird, unless we know otherwise we must assume that the poster knows absolutely nothing, otherwise important steps can (and have on several times) be missed out, which could be imperative in the birds care. 
I dont think any of us here regard ourselves as "superior" but as you pointed out in your first post, you are new to birdcare, so in that respect we are more knowledgeable - if that makes us more "superior" in your eyes, then so be it. You were the one to ask for help, We were the ones to repond, You were the one who chose to ignore advice.
As for the hostile enviroment (which honestly wasnt hostile, just critiscism which you did not choose to take constructively), you yourself created that with your response and rejection of the advice given.
To mirror your own words - If your first instinct is to be offended/angered by and automatically reject the notion of thinking and acting through positivity first, then you are not willing to learn from others. Respect is a two way affair and with all due "respect" your reponse didnt generate any on your part


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

John_D said:


> I think, Doctor, in view of your own reactions on here the appropriate response may be "Physician, heal Thyself"


Agreed. I wish the best for the pigeon and the original poster.


----------

